# What is this



## vgrfx (May 16, 2014)

Had a request to check out a pipe coming out of commercial building and find out its use. We don't do much commercial work so I thought someone on here could help me figure out what it is


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm not in a snarky mood.

Post an intro and all will be good.


----------



## vgrfx (May 16, 2014)

I posted an intro May 16, 2014. Should I post another?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

vgrfx said:


> I posted an intro May 16, 2014. Should I post another?


Nah, I think "repair" was more than sufficient as an intro! Don't worry about these crochety old guys. They don't need to know anything like what state or province you're in, whether "repair" actually means plumbing or not, if it is plumbing, is it resi or commercial, are ya licensed, how many years plumbing experience do you have? Don't worry about those pesky details that would get you real answers. By the way, that picture is of a goezinta line, although I've usually seen them in brass, not galvanized.


----------



## vgrfx (May 16, 2014)

Sure it's not a goezouta?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

vgrfx said:


> Sure it's not a goezouta?



Ya know... I think you may be right...

Do you want to schedule a service call and I'll come by and check it out for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

It's for irrigation.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Remove piece in end. Replace with 1/2" plug. Easy as can be.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

mccmech said:


> Nah, I think "repair" was more than sufficient as an intro! Don't worry about these crochety old guys. They don't need to know anything like what state or province you're in, whether "repair" actually means plumbing or not, if it is plumbing, is it resi or commercial, are ya licensed, how many years plumbing experience do you have? Don't worry about those pesky details that would get you real answers. *By the way, that picture is of a goezinta line, although I've usually seen them in brass, not galvanized.*


Goezinta supply lines are usually brass up north because of the road salt getting on them during the winter. Down south they're usually galvy to save on cost. 

Where was this picture taken?


----------



## vgrfx (May 16, 2014)

I am down south so no need for brass goezintas here. Lol but thanks for all the colorful replies. I believe Pacificpipes is correct irrigation port. It's funny because there isn't any problems with it but the store manager said it used to have a chain attached to it and now it doesn't. So I got a call from corporate up north asking me to figure out if it needs a new chain. Probably used to be attached to a cap.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If there is a valve on the other side of the wall you should open it and see if anything happens...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Pacificpipes said:


> It's for irrigation.


My .02 would be that it's for the fire sprinkler system. That's typically a blow-down from what I've watched on job sites. Irrigation would also have a back flow valve on the building interior.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Redwood said:


> If there is a valve on the other side of the wall you should open it and see if anything happens...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it is for irrigation & there's a valve on the other side there should also be a back flow preventer.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Open the valve like red said. In a few minutes you will have a few new friends in big red trucks showing up to see what you're up to.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The color of the trucks may vary depending on what part of the country you're in....


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

This guy can't trace out a line acc see what it ties into?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mccmech said:


> My .02 would be that it's for the fire sprinkler system. That's typically a blow-down from what I've watched on job sites. Irrigation would also have a back flow valve on the building interior.



Shhhhh...
That's what I was thinking too...
Open a fire sprinkler drain valve on the other side of the wall and see what happens... LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vgrfx (May 16, 2014)

Thanks a lot! I turned the valve


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Thats the test port for the sprinkler system


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

On dry systems that's how you do your trip test


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

mccmech said:


> My .02 would be that it's for the fire sprinkler system. That's typically a blow-down from what I've watched on job sites. Irrigation would also have a back flow valve on the building interior.


 Fire system drain. Water will run out during a churn test, or draining the system, there will be a 2 port connection nearby for fire pump flow testing.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

If its on a wet system it is for testing flow switches. Usually labeled "inspector's test valve." The piece on the end is a cut off sprinkler head. That chokes down the flow so when you test you are simulating the volume of water emitted by one sprinkler head. You open valve and time how long it takes for the flow alarm to show up on the fire panel.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep. Exactly. The main drains are usually 2" and they are normally close to fire department connection


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I would suggest not messing with it if you don't know what it is.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> I would suggest not messing with it if you don't know what it is.


Maybe call a plumber if there is a concern...


----------

